# Warning Nub incoming.



## Bram

Hey TPF,

Just a simple question here, I love the concept of HDR but have never been able to do it since the PP sofware I use can't do layering, at least I don't think it does. I use Picasa3 it's very limited and doesn't really let me do alot. Alright so my basic question is: HDR all I do is take 3 photos or more, of a simple object, at exposures -2, 0, +2 and layer them ontop of eachother in that order? 
Please I would really like to give this a shot. 
Thanks.


----------



## ann

First, the answer to your question is not so simple.  the number of shots needs to be determined by the contrast range of the image. Yes, on the internet many people recommend three images and that may be fine, or it may not.

Normal and -2 +2 is a rule of thumb but it could also be 1 stop difference.

If you have PS you can layer the images, but you indicate yours will not allow this technique.  THere are a variety of stand alone products that will merge the images and the allow you to manipulate the image within that product. Then you can save the final file to make future changes in the software you do have.


using a tripod is almost a must,

using aperture priorty is important as you only want to change the shutter speed to create the individual files. The DOF needs to be constant.

It is helpful to use a remote contral cable release or use your self timer to fire the shutter to avoid in type of vibration and if you can do mirror lock up that is an added positive addition to your workflow.


----------



## MisplacedAngler

There is free software called Gimp and you can use layers and easily make a grayscale or inverted grayscale mask of your image and your done in a minute.  Also, there is software called Photomatix that does a pretty good job.  I broke down and bought it.....normally $100 but there is a bunch of discount codes on the net for 15% off.


----------



## JayhawkCWE

You have to have a program that is capable of doing HDR to get HDR.

HDR is a little more than layering.  The program runs an algorithm over the photos that picks out the areas of high contrast on each and then makes the other two transparent in that particular area (for all practical intents and purposes, it's actually a little more complicated than that).

The most common HDR programs are HDRSoft Photomatix and Adobe Photoshop CS4/5.  Nik software is coming out with a new one called HDR Efex Pro that's supposed to be really nice as well.


----------



## Bram

Woah so much information to be taking in. I am still a little woozy about the whole thing, I have read a bunch of HDR how to's don't get me wrong. Like I said in the title the whole HDR thing is a brand new concept for me and would look really sweet. It all sounded like chinese to me at first but I think I understand the concept. I't just multiple pictures layered with contrast all over pretty much? coming from different photos.


----------



## JayhawkCWE

A tutorial that does a great job of explaining it visually can be found right here:

HDR Tutorial: How to create &#8216;High Dynamic Range&#8217; images using Photomatix // Vanilla Days: A Liverpool Photoblog

I use this one quite a bit when explaining HDR to the elderly, so you can assume it's pretty easy to follow.


----------



## DirtyDFeckers

Bram said:


> Woah so much information to be taking in. I am still a little woozy about the whole thing, I have read a bunch of HDR how to's don't get me wrong. Like I said in the title the whole HDR thing is a brand new concept for me and would look really sweet. It all sounded like chinese to me at first but I think I understand the concept. I't just multiple pictures layered with contrast all over pretty much? coming from different photos.



Go to Hdrsoft.com, and download the trial version of Photomatix Pro.  You will get the full software for unlimited time...The only difference is once you process an image, it puts a watermark on it.  Included with the software are step by step tutorials that make is much easier to learn because you get to actually see someone create an HDR image on your screen.


----------



## lyonsroar

I use Dynamic Photo HDR for my HDR renderings.

Dynamic Photo-HDR, high dynamic range software


----------



## Bynx

If you know your way around Photoshop you can essentially make an HDR image using layers. Two layers or more and your Dynamic range can be increased by the difference of each layer. Highlights, Midtones, and Shadows. Cover those with each layer and youre good to go. Its more of a hands on process than letting Photomatix do all the work for you.


----------



## maddclicker

Bynx said:


> Two layers or more and your Dynamic range can be increased by the difference of each layer.




What is in the layers?


----------



## Bynx

Starting with a base each layer on that can be whatever you want it to be. You can duplicate the base and it becomes the first layer which you could use for your highlights. Then do any alterations to it. On top of that layer could be another layer which could be your mid tones. Finally on a third layer could be your shadows. When all is finished you merge the layers to a final base. I suggest you google Photoshop layers for a proper explanation with examples.


----------

